
Show HN: EE Concierge – Custom Hardware Parts On-Demand - zakhomuth
http://eeconcierge.com
======
zakhomuth
At Upverter we’ve been working on a new product we call EE Concierge. We make
and verify symbols, footprints, and 3D models for electrical components on-
demand. We started doing this inside Upverter about 2 years ago. But with EE
Concierge it’s now possible to use the concierge with Altium, Eagle and soon
Cadence. If you’re a hardware engineer and you don’t use Upverter to design
your PCBs you should check it out - we'd love your thoughts!

------
rocktronica
Glad to see your concierge service decoupled from Upverter, as nice as
Upverter is. It will make it easier to try w/o the full commitment of changing
software.

------
johnny22
Nice to see you expanded to Eagle. Keep up the good work.

~~~
zakhomuth
Thanks!

------
mcmatterson
No KiCAD support?

~~~
zakhomuth
No, not yet. We surveyed a bunch of Kicad users and most weren't willing to
pay for parts so we moved Cadence support ahead of them.

